# Irrelevant for today



## BSD-Kitsune (Jun 6, 2018)

redacted


----------



## SirDice (Jun 6, 2018)

From FreeBSD's point-of-view the audio is correctly identified and is set to the USB audio (you can tell from the sndstat output). So I suspect the issue is with QEMU or the host.


----------

